# MOHS Multiple Locations



## dimme85 (Jun 19, 2009)

We have a patient who had MOHS surgery on his face in multiple locations.  The dx was the same for all surgeries, 173.13.

We billed the first 17311 with no modifier.  The second 17311 we billed with a modifier 76, but it has been denied by Medicare as a duplicate.

How do we bill multiple sites on the face so that Medicare does not deny as a duplicate?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 19, 2009)

When you perform a second procedure on a separate area then it is not a repeated procedure it is a new distinct procedure so you should use a 59, not a 76.


----------



## cstinson (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree.  I also use -59 not -76.


----------

